# Trek 5200 fork



## gman3215 (Dec 26, 2002)

I know this is a long shot but I'm looking for a fork for a recently inherited Trek 5200 USPS frame. Ebay has been no help so far. Can anybody help?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

gman3215 said:


> I know this is a long shot but I'm looking for a fork for a recently inherited Trek 5200 USPS frame. Ebay has been no help so far. Can anybody help?


I don't know exactly what your goals are for that frame, but why the OEM fork? The 5200 had a crazy heavy fork. While I had no complaints with it on the Trek 5200 I used to own, many cyclists did complain about it. One of my riding buddies shaved off almost a pound just swapping out his OEM 5200 fork for the inexpensive Performance brand Forte Pro fork. That was a four years ago and that fork is still going strong. Anyway, the reason I mentioned that was because I don't know if weight is an issue for you and because to let you know that there are alternatives in case you can't find one.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe these guys will share?

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/inside-the-team-radioshack-service-course


----------

